# Site having issues, or is it just me?



## Sythen (15 Jun 2012)

For the past couple days, I haven't been able to see the quote, word of the day or today in military history thingies on the right side of the page? Like the space is there for it, but its not showing the specific daily thing.. For instance it says Military Quote, but there is no quote written there?


----------



## Occam (15 Jun 2012)

If I were a betting man, it has something to do with the rather wide photograph displaying in the centre column "Army News" section - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/106344.0.html.  It's throwing off the column widths in your (and my) browser.


----------



## Sythen (15 Jun 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> If I were a betting man, it has something to do with the rather wide photograph displaying in the centre column "Army News" section - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/106344.0.html.  It's throwing off the column widths in your (and my) browser.



erm.. Maybe, but that would just mean I could scroll to the side and see it.. The format of the page is right, just seems like the quote, WotD, mil history things just aren't loading..


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Jun 2012)

I'm not seeing the same thing.


----------



## Sythen (15 Jun 2012)

Seeing the same thing on my work computer, so I dunno..


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Jun 2012)

Try logging out completely and then logging back in, to reset the profiles.


----------



## Sythen (15 Jun 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Try logging out completely and then logging back in, to reset the profiles.



Tried, and also cleared all my cookies, etc.. I am guess then, that its on my end.. Will mess around with it when I get home.. Odd its on both home PC and work.. oh well.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Jun 2012)

It was not just you, and it is now fixed. Thanks!


----------

